# PHP-Script aus Bat-Datei öffnen



## rtd1978 (25. Mai 2005)

hallo,

ich möchte auf einem windows-webserver über eine .bat-datei ein php-script starten.

wenn ich in die batch nur den namen der php-datei schreibe wird der php-code nicht interpretiert, sondern nur im browser angezeigt.

jemand eine idee?

gruß, rtd1978


----------



## birnkammer (25. Mai 2005)

Poste mal die ganze .bat-Datei.


----------



## rtd1978 (25. Mai 2005)

in der .bat steht nur das hier:


```
C:\apachefriends\xampp\htdocs\1_PROJEKT\backup.php
```

wenn ich die .bat öffne, öffnet sich ein browserfenster mit dem inhalt der backup.php. der code wird also nicht interpretiert.


----------



## Hawkster (25. Mai 2005)

versuch das mal so, "C:/pfad/zur/php.exe C:/hier/die/php/datei.php"

Weiss aber net obs geht


----------



## metty (25. Mai 2005)

Was hat denn das für einen Sinn eine php Datei mittels einer Bat zu öffnen? Eine normale Verknüpfung auf die URL wäre doch das gleiche oder irre ich mich da?!


Also z.B. .pif Datei mit: "http://localhost/1_PROJEKT/backup.php"


----------



## birnkammer (25. Mai 2005)

Du musst dazu noch den PHP-Interpreter angeben, sonst weiß Windows ja garnicht was er mit der Datei machen soll:
 z.B:

```
c:/apachefriends/xampp/php/php.exe C:\apachefriends\xampp\htdocs\1_PROJEKT\backup.php
```
 
 oder, wenn php.exe im PATH ist:

```
php C:\apachefriends\xampp\htdocs\1_PROJEKT\backup.php
```


----------



## rtd1978 (25. Mai 2005)

zum sinn:

ich benutze ein cronjob-programm welches zu bestimmten zeitpunkten diese .bat aufrufen soll. der aufruf von php-dateien direkt ist nicht möglich.



```
php C:\apachefriends\xampp\htdocs\1_PROJEKT\backup.php
```
funtioniert nicht. 

fehlermeldung: "php.exe -DLL nicht gefunden. Die Dynamic Link Library php4ts.dll wurde nicht im angegebenen Pfad gefunden"


----------



## metty (25. Mai 2005)

```
php.exe C:\apachefriends\xampp\htdocs\1_PROJEKT\backup.php
```

Diese Variante setzt vorraus, dass du ein .exe hinter php setzt und die bat datei im gleichen verzeichnis ist wie die php.exe


----------



## rtd1978 (25. Mai 2005)

egal ob "php..." oder "php.exe" und egal ob sich die backup.php im gleichen verzeichnis befindet oder nicht, es kommt immer die oben angeführte fehlermeldung.


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (25. Mai 2005)

die *.bat* soll sich im selben Verzeichnis, wie die *php.exe* befinden.
Wo sich die backup.php befindet, gibst du ja im Skript an....


----------



## rtd1978 (25. Mai 2005)

ist schon klar. habe auch versucht die befehle direkt in der eingabeaufforderung einzugeben. zbsp.: "php.exe backup.php", "php backup.php", "php.exe c:\apachefriends\xampp\htdocs\1_PROJEKT\backup.php" usw.

die fehlermeldung bleibt immer die gleiche.


----------



## rtd1978 (25. Mai 2005)

und ja, ich befinde mich bei der eingabe im richtigen verzeichnis (C:\apachefriends\xampp\php)


----------



## birnkammer (25. Mai 2005)

@kniedel


> Diese Variante setzt vorraus, dass du ein .exe hinter php setzt und die bat datei im gleichen verzeichnis ist wie die php.exe


 
 Muss nicht sein, sobald sie in der Umgebungsvariable PATH steht muss sie nicht im gleichen Verzeichnis sein


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (30. Dezember 2005)

hi!

Das passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, aber ich habe aus welchen Gründen auch immer bei den Dateitypen in Windows  meine Verknüpfung mit bat-Dateien gelöscht...

Welches Programm (inkl. Pfad) ist standardmäßig bei Windows mit bat Dateien verknüpft?

Vielen Dank schonmal und bitte nicht hauen, weil es nicht hier rein gehört =)

RKS


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir zumindest sind Batch-Dateien mit garnix verknüpft.
Ich schätze mal, dafür ist _cmd.exe_ zuständig.


----------

